# Spectra ply and other colored plywood



## snoceti

If anyone needs tips on how to work with these products, I have been working with them for 6 years. It is definitely not like turning natural woods.


----------



## lumberjoe

I've done a few things with spectra ply, I didn't find it that much different that turning natural woods.


----------



## JesseTutt

How about writing your experiences up in a blog or online class?


----------



## jsg

Why is this stuff so expensive? Is there a way to make it yourself or is it even worth it?


----------



## Wildwood

If go to google images will find some very interesting plywood turnings, think a few folks here have done some of it too. Folks have been gluing up quality grade plywood and turning for long time. Construction grade might have a lot of voids & gaps.

Not sure making your own laminated dyed wood worth the effort. People have laminated contrasting woods for both small & large turnings. Just google laminated woodturnings.


----------



## Faulk

Where do I buy this spectra ply


----------



## WoodNSawdust

Several years ago I tried something I believe was called colored wood. It looked like different colored plys glued together. I found that turning was a problem.

How does spectra ply differ?

@Faulk: I recall that Ron Brown was selling it. I believe it was offered as xx pounds for $. You might shoot him a message and ask if he is still selling it.


----------

